# Frostbite and Hypothermia



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm no expert on the subject, but since winter has settled in for a while, I thought the following might be a good refresher:


Frostbite and hypothermia
Winter Attire
Wear loose fitting, lightweight, warm clothing in several layers (the trapped air between the layers insulates). Layers can be removed to avoid perspiration and subsequent chill.
Wear outer garments that are tightly woven, water repellent, and hooded.
Wear a hat (half of body heat is lost through the top of the head).
Wear mittens that are snug at the wrist. Mittens offer better protection.
Gloves allow your fingers to cool much fast than mittens do.
Cover the mouth and nose with scarves to help protect lungs from cold air.
Keep your feet as dry as possible. Wear wool socks.​ 


Frostbite
Frostbite is a severe reaction to cold exposure of the skin that can permanently damage fingers, toes, the nose, and ear lobes.
Symptoms are: numbness and a white or pale appearance to the skin.
Seek medical help immediately. Until help arrives warm the body slowly.
Warm the body core before the extremities.
Rubbing ice or snow on frostbite is an urban myth and should not be done
.
Hypothermia
Hypothermia is brought on when the body temperature drops to less than 95 degrees.
Symptoms are: slow or slurred speech, incoherence, memory loss, disorientation, shivering, drowsiness, repeated stumbling, and exhaustion.
Seek medical help immediately. Until help arrives begin warming the body very slowly. Warm the body core first. Get the victim into warm, dry clothing, covering the head and the neck. As a last resort use your own body to warm the victim. 
Do not give alcohol, drugs, coffee or any hot beverage. Warm broth is better. 
Do not warm the arms and legs first. This drives the cold blood toward the heart and can lead to heart failure.​


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Plus a little more information on cold weather clothing.

View attachment 872


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Also shivering is only an early sign of hypothermia. If you have not gone into somewhere warm and stop shivering you are worse off do not be fooled by that.


----------



## Jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very useful article. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Vey good article since most of us are feeling the bitter chill of winter . I do have to add that the numbness of fingers and white tips might not be just from the cold . I was diagnosed with Raynuads disease among other things , which is the lack of circulation in you hands and causes numbness , white hands , and a feeling as if your hands are someone else . (Thought hubby was trying to strangle me one night ....not a joke.... until I woke him up and realized it was MY hand ) Just want to put that out there in case anyone else has had these symptoms..ie...fingertips ghostly white , no feeling , waking up feeling as if your whole arm was not yours .
Everyone be sure to follow all the cold weather tips , and keep yourselves safe , you're the only one supporting yourselves and the ones you love !


----------



## 3rdGen (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

interesting article.
Being diagnosed with arthritis I'm unfortunate enough that cold weather causes me both great pain and dropping things. 

My recommendation is take time to look after yourself,being a hero is never worth it in the long run.:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Great post guy, well timed.


----------

